# Big Thanks to Victoria Bampton from a beginner



## Duncanh (Mar 2, 2014)

[FONT=Ubuntu, sans-serif]A big thank you to Victoria

I brought LR version 1 and upgrades to 3 and 4 plus various books but never actually used it, always planning to but started reading one of the books and all got to involved so back to a bit of photoshop and no organisation. I downloaded Victoria's free quick start pdf ([/FONT]http://www.lightroomqueen.com/free-downloads/quickstart/lr5/[FONT=Ubuntu, sans-serif]) the other day and now understand the basics and started to use LR, I have found this free pdf download excellent as a kickstart. Now going to buy her Missing FAQs ebook and the organising your photos in LR multimedia pdf.  

Any beginners here I definitely recommend this way to get going. Again thank you very much Victoria.  [/FONT]


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 2, 2014)

You're very welcome Duncan.  Thanks for posting - and thanks for buying my FAQ too!


----------



## Duncanh (Mar 2, 2014)

My pleasure, I tell it as I see it (or in this case read and learn it).


----------

